# Peja Contest!!!...Check it out....



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Whoever guesses how many points Peja has against the Wiz...will receive **20,000 G's** from Larry Legend, and me, and also *10 rep points* from yours truly...

*Can't pick someone else's number*

*Pot is still open if anybody wants to get in*

***Update***
The following numbers have already been taken...

* 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 37... * ...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I think Peja will have around 21.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll say 24


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

15


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

32


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

16


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

24


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> 24



Gotta choose another #...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

13 my friends...

P.S. - What can you do with the 20,000 G's? What are they for?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

18 pts.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

21


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

12


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

NR 1 said:


> 21





Larry Legend said:


> I think Peja will have around 21.


..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I sent NR1 a PM Legend...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll guess 25 since there aren't any better numbers available


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

15


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

mauzer said:


> 15



Your boy PacersguyUSA got 15....

Gotta pick another number Mauzer...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

27


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

17.............


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacerholic, I think you better make a list of all the numbers guessed.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Pacerholic, I think you better make a list of all the numbers guessed.



***Update***
The following numbers have already been taken...

* 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 37... * ...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> P.S. - What can you do with the 20,000 G's? What are they for?


They can be used to buy stuff from the store, you can put them in the bank and let them collect interest (I had like 700,000 in the bank at the beginning of the summer and now have 10mil in there) or you can use the cash to bet in the Sportsbook.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Pacerholic, I think you better make a list of all the numbers guessed.



Marvelous idea, this is getting outta hand


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Marvelous idea, this is getting outta hand


LOL...

I put an update on my original post,,,


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I think I'll have to stick with Peja getting around 23 points.

My dad helped me


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

19


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

11


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess I'll take 22.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

20 points for Peja.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

dammit sunsfan!

ok, i'll say 9 points. you pacers fans are gonna be so disappointed it aint funny! larry bird = *******


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

14


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

20


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> 20



MillerTime has 20, you have to pick another number...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

12


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> 12



Taken...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

26


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

28


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

29 pts...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

I bid $1 for the Showcase Showdown...

Actually, give me 33 points to match Larry's #.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

10p


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Taken...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*



well damn...I am too lazy to go back through all these posts.....give me the lowest number between 10 and 21 that is left


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

what a surprise, 37 is not taken???? OK
37 for me :greatjob:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Can I do this conditionally? If he starts, i'm screwed all the good numbers are gone. If off the bench, 7.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Can I do this conditionally? If he starts, i'm screwed all the good numbers are gone. If off the bench, 7.


Why would he come off the bench? He's had 3 days to go through everything.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Why would he come off the bench? He's had 3 days to go through everything.


With our injuries, he is definitely starting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> With our injuries, he is definitely starting.



He needs to start, cause we're hurting badly...

Anyways looks like all the good numbers are taken....

Watch him pull a Kobe and score 81 pts. :biggrin: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Watch him pull a Kobe and score 81 pts. :biggrin: ...
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


He'll be lucky to get 20 with Stephen Jackson on the floor. I wonder how happy Jackson is about Jermaine's injury. With Jermaine out, that means he gets a lot more touches.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

12


----------



## republidan (Jan 25, 2006)

14


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> 12



# taken...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I sent NR1 a PM Legend...]



He wrote "around 21" not exactly 21 points...
But okey I`m gonna say 40points now...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I say 30.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Why would he come off the bench? He's had 3 days to go through everything.


ah whatever my guess is 7


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

NR 1 said:


> He wrote "around 21" not exactly 21 points...
> But okey I`m gonna say 40points now...


I gave a number, and that was 21. I'll be donating the points to second place if I win anyway...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I gave a number, and that was 21. I'll be donating the points to second place if I win anyway...


how unselfish... :angel:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> how unselfish... :angel:


I don't really care about 10k uCash when I have 10,770,890.52 points of it in the bank.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

damn r u rich...can u spare some? :biggrin:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

4pts


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> damn r u rich...can u spare some? :biggrin:





> 1.00 points donated to TheBigDonut successfully!


Enjoy! Maybe you can bet with it on the Pistons @ Nets game.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1.

Hey thanks. Better than nothing.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

8 points


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i think that's taken


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> 1.
> 
> Hey thanks. Better than nothing.





> 10000.00 points donated to TheBigDonut successfully!]


..


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

i think he will have 10 points.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

And the winner is: 

FredJones


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't want to look through all the posts, who guessed 17?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

WINNER....

FRED JONES!!! :clap: ...


Congratulations...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

did peja shoot well? what did you guys think?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> WINNER....
> 
> FRED JONES!!! :clap: ...
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

I'm going to give you your winnings now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> did peja shoot well? what did you guys think?



He was pretty much rusty the entire game, he hit his first 3 pointer in the 4th. qtr., and scored most of his points from the FT line....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bonzinator said:


> did peja shoot well? what did you guys think?


4-10, 1-6 from 3 isn't what I call "good". Not nearly as bad as Stephen Jackson, 1-11, 1-4 from 3.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Not nearly as bad as Stephen Jackson, 1-11, 1-4 from 3.




Another horrible game, and he's still forcing shots, even when he has 3 people guarding him... :curse: :curse: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> 17.............


You've been paid, but I still owe you 8 rep points Freddie, which I will finish giving to you no later than tommorrow...

Oh and thanx for helping me out in this constest Legend... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Oh and thanx for helping me out in this constest Legend... :cheers:
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


No problem, we should do it more often.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> No problem, we should do it more often.



Definetly....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it was fun. you guys should do it again. :yes:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> it was fun. you guys should do it again. :yes:


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=238332


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ha, I won sweet, I've been sick and my internet has been messed up so I havn't been on here to check, what else has been going on?


----------

